# 29 Aug GTROC London meet "They landed!"



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

I have always said that if you put a UFO in front of me I will believe in them. Well, today it happened, during the London Meet at Thames Court, Shepperton. :clap: :nervous:

This place was spectacular. I wonder if it often draws them? 









And then this peppermint-engined machine landed









The lump of flubber was higher than the engine bay!!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Sure, there was some normal activity too. Ted & his son Toby pulled up in a seemingly brand-new black 32. 









5 cars turned up, including Speed's scrumptious superwide 32, Mo's genuine flying saucer, Robbie's stunning 35 tart trap (he had the female staff of Nauticalia wiggling with excitement) and Thrust's modest 33. 










We were also highly honoured to have a special and unexpected guest come zooming in and slap his droolmachine on the end of our line, without a care in the world! :thumbsup: :runaway:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Great to meet you all folks & Chris's lovely family. Good drinks, good food, good company, and miraculously, good weather. Even got sunburnt. 

Upon request. More pics of that alien from Planet Zorg. He (She?) had an amazing powersource to boot up Robbie's portable Spa Qualifications. :thumbsup:


What's that cheering?  What the... OK in for a penny, in for a pound. :squintdan


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

PMSL...Great pics.

i dont have that many hands...i had to improvise.





Thanks Hodgie..


----------



## FUDR33GTR (Apr 30, 2008)

LOL! PMSL!! MO u are totally MAD!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Shame i could not make it, went to the ace instead :wavey:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*4 generations 1991-2009*

R32, R33, R34, R35  :bowdown1: opcorn:


----------



## dwn_gtr (Aug 8, 2009)

hope to join in the fun soon


----------



## JDMEK1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Love the pic of the progression from R32 to R35!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

haha good picture i like how you have given the car nicknames haha x


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

my pics









yes mo is mad


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Stunning shot. Very clever camera! :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

6 pics and 2 mins in photoshop to stitch them together....

Mo.....is mad


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Boys & girls ... its Moo, how many more years & explanations do you need on the same forum ... it's MOO. Not Mo, MOO! Robbie, change his forum name so there is no more confusion to SIMPLYMOO & just in case you all missed it just once more :


*MOO*


The lesson endeth!

Right, few of mine which look like everyone elses photos !!!




















Liking my postcardy one below, though that lamp needs a clean!





























There was some more, but everyone else seems to have covered them!
As for cars nicknames ... well from the R32 back ...

01.) ARKHAM
02.) MULTICOLOURED THRUST MOBILE!
03.) THE PEPPERMINT HUMBUG!
04.) GRABAGRANNYORGASMATRON!

:clap: :chuckle:


Anyone like my new air intake on the bottom left ...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Robbie J said:


> 6 pics and 2 mins in photoshop to stitch them together....
> 
> Mo.....is mad


Rob, you make it sound simple. :bowdown1: Wish I could do that. Shame about the tourist on the right though....:chuckle:

Chris, I knew you had some serious pics up your sleeve. Well worth the wait. opcorn: :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

another











> Shame about the tourist on the right though....


the tourist would take about 10 to 15mins, i might have a go later

R


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Robbie J said:


> the tourist would take about 10 to 15mins, i might have a go later
> 
> R


The big one swimming into the camera lens, right?


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Boys & girls ... its Moo, how many more years & explanations do you need on the same forum ... it's MOO. Not Mo, MOO! Robbie, change his forum name so there is no more confusion to SIMPLYMOO & just in case you all missed it just once more :
> 
> *MOO*
> 
> ...


:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot
i give up!...but you're NOT naming the car!
...i've been trying to find a name for her and a personal plate since the rebuild, still looking!





Thrust said:


> Rob, you make it sound simple. :bowdown1: Wish I could do that. Shame about the tourist on the right though....:chuckle:


who you callin a tourist!





Robbie J said:


> the tourist would take about 10 to 15mins, i might have a go later
> R


no you wont...you'll never hear the end of it and i'm bad enough without adding a "vendetta" factor. The R35 will be at JAE right? lol





Thrust said:


> The big one swimming into the camera lens, right?


you'll be going for a swim the next time i see you m8...
:chairshot:chairshot



That is the best picture (me included) and it SHOULD be on the homepage instead of the R35's...Rob switch it over, be a bit sly about it...but remeber to send paramedics to fuggles and cem's homes, they'll either suffer heart attacks or take their own lives or something when they do see it!!!





sorry for the aggression...watched godfather yesterday night!


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Awesome, even the cannon has got a touch on.:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

by request both tourists removed, Moo and Trust

cheap and cheerful 15min fix


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

simplymo said:


> :chairshot:chairshot:chairshot
> i give up!...but you're NOT naming the car!


What the Peppermint Humbug 
It should be in Wacky Racers with a name like that :chuckle:




goghat said:


> Awesome, even the cannon has got a touch on.:thumbsup:


:chuckle:




Robbie J said:


>


ROBBIE - that picture above, can you email me the original please :thumbsup:


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> ROBBIE - that picture above, can you email me the original please :thumbsup:





told you lot he loves me...this act of being tough is just for show!
he wants the ORIGINAL!!!
the one with me in it...



aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....soooooooooooo sweet.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

email?

is that with or without Moo and Trust?

What res?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Actually I want this one ...











Not the one with the off the boat illegal/chipmunk/alien thing or THRUST either (sorry Peirs) thank you!
As for res ... the top of the shop original please!


----------

